# Dry herbs = how much fresh?



## LT72884 (Apr 22, 2009)

So i created this awesome recipe for stuffed pork, BUT i always use dry herbs. So i would like to know how much dry = fresh. 

I use dry basil, oregeno and a 50cent bottle of itialian seasonings from walmart for my pork dish. I would like to use fresh leaves

thanx


----------



## vyapti (Apr 22, 2009)

generally speaking, triple it.  1 tsp dry = 1 tbs (3 tsp) fresh.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 22, 2009)

vyapti said:


> generally speaking, triple it.  1 tsp dry = 1 tbs (3 tsp) fresh.




+1


----------



## msmofet (Apr 22, 2009)

yes i do a 4 to 1 ratio. 4 (fresh) - 1 (dry). so i quadruple the fresh. 

except fresh nutmeg which i add more than 4X (fresh grated nutmeg seems so mild to me).


----------



## LT72884 (Apr 23, 2009)

Ok cool. Now i kind of know what to do. Im going to season thin slices of pork but with fresh herbs and cheeses and then roll them up and gill them over open fire.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

LT72884 said:


> Ok cool. Now i kind of know what to do. Im going to season thin slices of pork but with fresh herbs and cheeses and then roll them up and gill them over open fire.


you're welcome. chop the herbs very fine. not in a processor or they get kinda mushed.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 23, 2009)

LT72884 said:


> Ok cool. Now i kind of know what to do. Im going to season thin slices of pork but with fresh herbs and cheeses and then roll them up and gill them over open fire.


btw they kind of sound like pork braciole. you may like to add a little fresh parsley, a small amount of bread crumbs, olive oil (to hold it all together), and some ground hot pepper flakes to the filling. just a suggestion.

enjoy


----------



## Claire (Jun 4, 2009)

I, too, learned 3:1 ratio for most herbs, that is that you use 3X more fresh than dried.  That said, I find that some dried herbs are a waste of money, most especially basil, has not much flavor, so forget it, the fresh basil will be much stronger.  There are a few other herbs it applies to, according to my (and my husband's) taste buds.  Fresh bay leaves are stronger than dried, but few without a garden will ever see fresh.  I think fresh parsley has a stronger flavor than dry.  Oregano and dill are considerably stronger than fresh once dried.  Sage is stronger dried.  So ....


----------



## msmofet (Jun 4, 2009)

Claire said:


> I, too, learned 3:1 ratio for most herbs, that is that you use 3X more fresh than dried. That said, I find that some dried herbs are a waste of money, most especially basil, has not much flavor, so forget it, the fresh basil will be much stronger. There are a few other herbs it applies to, according to my (and my husband's) taste buds. Fresh bay leaves are stronger than dried, but few without a garden will ever see fresh. I think fresh parsley has a stronger flavor than dry. Oregano and dill are considerably stronger than fresh once dried. Sage is stronger dried. So ....


 i refuse to use dry basil!! if i don't have fresh for my cooking than it gets extra oregano.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 4, 2009)

The 3 times for fresh versus 1 dry works for most herbs, with a few exceptions for the stronger ones like rosemary, sage, tarragon, etc.  For those you might want to just double the amounts for fresh, since these are strong-flavored.

And if in doubt, just taste as you go along, because personal preferences do prevail.

For instance, although Claire states that she finds dry dill & sage stronger than fresh, I find the exact opposite to be true.  So in the end it's going to be up to you to decide.

Herb amounts, like all seasoning really, is really a personal thing.


----------

